# Got lost on my own maze



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

Once we put on the roof, which makes it pitch black, I got lost in the maze I helped create. I worked on most of it going in from the end to beginnin, so when we did a walk through the right way I banged around for a few seconds. Ideo a few comments down halfway through process


----------



## Hoowil (May 18, 2016)

Sign of a good maze...
I make sure to carry one of those big camping lanterns after the blacking out is finished. A lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You could use the old string method, or a bread crumb trail.... (If you were lost and you designed it, think how confused the people that go through it or going to be. I bet you get some intense screaming...)


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Right hand rule!

*Touch the maze wall* with your right hand and always follow that going forward, you will eventually get out**.*

* Ideally, you would start with the right-hand wall at the entrance to the maze. Then you always get to the exit. If you start inside the maze, you have to hope the wall you start with is not an 'island feature' in the maze...if so, then you just go around that island forever.

**...well, if there IS a way out! lol.


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah that's what I did. I can do pretty good in it now


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

corey872 said:


> Right hand rule!
> 
> *Touch the maze wall* with your right hand and always follow that going forward, you will eventually get out**.*


Was taught that during my fire academy training. Or, just follow the water hose back to the truck. :googly:

And yes, getting lost in your own maze is a sign of a good design! LOL


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Sounds like a great maze


----------

